# Working with PVC



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So i just got the PVC pipes and the joints needed for the river tank thing. If you have no idea what I am talking about, check out here:

http://www.loaches.com/articles/water-movement-in-the-loach-aquarium

In the article, it said to use this PVC glue.

Is this glue aquarium safe? also, the joints and pipes fit very snugly, so is the glue even required?

And the summer project starts.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Step 1:

Design of the PVC piping.
















Need to figure out the measurements of how to adapt the Eheim intake tubes into the PVC system.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There is no _real_ need to cement them together as any minor leaks will be contained withing the aquarium . Use a hammer or something to make the pipe fit in as far into the fitting as possible and you're golden .

Any of the piping going out of the aquarium...yeah, you have to glue/cement the plumbing.

The cement is safe when dried as like acrylic solvents, it melts the surfaces that it comes in contact with and when the solvent evaporates, the two pieces weld/fuse together.

HTH


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ok good.....I would prefer to stay away from that stuff.

thanks for the tip


----------

